# Bullet-proof Turban



## Graeme (May 10, 2009)

Sikh cops 'want bullet-proof turbans' - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 10, 2009)

Interesting. 

I hope Osama Bin Laden doesn't start his own factory for bullet proof turbans. He could use it.


----------



## Maestro (May 10, 2009)

I think those dumbasses have a choice to make : their faith or their job.

Accepting the fact that they can wear a turban instead of the "standard" headwear is already a big move for the police force (we have the same thing here with Sikh RCMP officers). But they're better not push it too far (i.e. by forcing them to develop bullet-proof turbans).

What will be the next step, then ? Allow them to use their Kirpan as a defensive weapon ? They are already bearing it, so why not use it ?


----------



## Graeme (May 10, 2009)

Maybe a bigger turban is the answer?...


----------



## RabidAlien (May 10, 2009)

...my neck hurts just lookin at that pic! But I agree....if you can't wear the gear, you can't do the job. Your fellow teammates have enough on their plates without havin to worry about whether you look stylish or have a new gaping hole in your head.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 10, 2009)

Why not just develop a helmet that goes over the turban?


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2009)

It's kind of a tough call. On one hand, you have religious law regarding what is on the head, yet another regulation stating protective gear must be worn on the head. Some would say it is an easy answer, wear the helmet. But knowing quite a few Sikhs, that's not a simple solution. And anyone who knows Sikhs, know that while they are normally friendly and low key, Sikhs are also some bad-ass warriors (look up Baba Deep Singh, or Mai Bhago).

There has to be some kind of compromise for it, but the question is who pays for it. You would think that something could be developed that could be used by Sikhs in almost any profession requiring head protection. Does anyone see a potential opportunity here?


----------



## Catch22 (May 11, 2009)

I see a rather large one actually, a very lucrative one.

The thing is about "demanding" bullet-proof Turbans is they're the ones who choose to wear it in the first place, so they're not really in a position to demand anything. I'm not saying they don't deserve them or that they shouldn't get them, as I completely understand where they're coming from, but they can't really demand a whole lot.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 11, 2009)

I have to agree with Eric about the Sikhs being badass, but as far as the headgear goes they hired on knowing that there wasn't anything available in regards to head protection other than standard issue helmets.

Besides, Sikhs fought in WWII without helmets...even Flt. Lt. Pujji wore one 

Here's a pic of him and his Hurricane IIB of 253 Sqdrn (RAF).


----------



## Konigstiger205 (May 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure if I join the army and say I have to wear long hair because of my religion, I'd be either kicked out or got a blitz haircut. You always must adapt to new rules.

P.S. I don't have long hair and I'm christian. That was a just a scenario.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 11, 2009)

Seems fair enough to me. It can't be beyond modern technology to make something that will accommodate a turban?


----------



## RabidAlien (May 11, 2009)

Why don't THEY come up with a lighter-weight work-day turban that will fit underneath the helmet? I don't know much about the rules behind their turbans, but does it stipulate that it has to be folded/wound like that, or is that just a style issue?


----------



## timshatz (May 11, 2009)

Make the turban out of Kevlar? Just thinking out loud here but it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Njaco (May 11, 2009)

I hope nobody is mistaking Sikhs for the radical Muslim sects out there. I have a few friends over here who are Sikhs from India and like Eric said, they are docile on the whole. As for the turban, I'm sure something reasonable can be worked out. Its a tough call.


----------



## Matt308 (May 11, 2009)

Make em sign a waiver and hope they don't have a good lawyer when someone gets hurt.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 11, 2009)

I'm not mistaking the two...I just have problems with any one particular group that demands I make allowances for their religious beliefs while at the same time forcing me to give up my own. I worked alot of weekends and Sundays while a co-worker, Jewish, had to be home by 6PM on Friday and couldn't work until the following Monday. I gave up my Sundays so he could have his off. When brought up to management, I was told I needed to be more tolerant. Tolerance only works up to the point where someone else is forced to give up their rights or religious beliefs for yours. There should be a satisfactory common ground somewhere in the middle between the two (such as my question about a smaller turban, do-rag style possibly, that would not violate the Shiik beliefs and would still fit beneath the existing helmets of the day, rather than having to redesign an entirely seperate line of helmets that will only be used by a small portion of the workforce). That, or wrap your turban around the outside of the helmet?


----------



## Bernhart (May 11, 2009)

most regular police don't wear helmets either, so I'm not sure what the issue is?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 12, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I hope nobody is mistaking Sikhs for the radical Muslim sects out there. I have a few friends over here who are Sikhs from India and like Eric said, they are docile on the whole. As for the turban, I'm sure something reasonable can be worked out. Its a tough call.


Nope NJ, there's a huge difference between a Sikh and a muslim. Sikhs are great people, and some of the nicest folks you'll ever meet...but God help you if you ever cross 'em...lol

The Sikhs served in the British military when India was part of the British Empire and have quite a reputation for their ferocity in battle.


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Grau. I only said that because around here some people confused the issue. My one friend wanted to build a mosque on some property they had in the woods, out of the way. They had been having services in a community center. Well, the uproar over that was as racial as I've ever seen. Frickin' idiots. I really hate when people ASSUME something that is not true although I've been guilty of that myself.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 12, 2009)

Me too. 

I'll have to read up more on the Sikh's.


----------



## Matt308 (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry guys. If this was a Christrian or a Jew the world would denounce this and the American ACLU would stand at the forefront. If we cater to every religion and belief from Muslim-to-Budhism-Wiccan-etc we are dooming ourselves. 

WE MUST ALLOW OUR EMPLOYERS TO ESTABLISH BUSINESS EXPECTATIONS. IF THOSE EXPECTATIONS ARE CONTRARY TO YOUR OWN RELIGIOUS BELIEFS, GET ANOTHER EMPLOYER OR START YOUR OWN EFFING BUSINESS.

Good crimenee we have become such a mamby-pamby nation that it makes me want to puke. Stand up here people.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 13, 2009)

Agreed, Matt. But when we start catering to one or two groups, at the expense of the others, that can be very easily viewed as discrimination. Which the ACLU is so adept at screaming out against whilst doing it themselves.


----------

